# Cute Picture :)



## Devon (Apr 9, 2007)

: A Cute picture I snapped today



<3

Muffy, Joshua and Molly owned by "lilfoot".



Right before we took Joshua to the easter Church event


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 9, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> : A Cute picture I snapped today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, that's so cute! I like how they're each a different color, too!





Jessi


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice picture that is an equuisite picture.

:bgrin


----------



## Beccy (Apr 9, 2007)

That is the cutest picture



:



:



:

I agree you should send it to Equusite!



:


----------



## Devon (Apr 9, 2007)

: I sent it to Equusite



tehe!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 9, 2007)

let us know when they put it in the contest, you will surely get my vote!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 9, 2007)

You'll get my 2~10's also. That picture is adorable..I love how all there ears are such a contrasting color. I could never get a pic like that~~ mine all come at me when they see me. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 9, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]that is a great picture



: . it needs to be on a greeting card! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Apr 9, 2007)

This is a really neat picture, I agree, it's the contrast between them that makes it super neat. I love it.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 9, 2007)

SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!



:


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh! They are all three so cute! My first thought was the "Three Musketeers"

I love how each one is a different color. How neat that Joshua got to be the Easter donkey!!


----------



## lilfoot (Apr 11, 2007)

: [SIZE=14pt]Them's my darlings!!



: [/SIZE]

One of my 4-H'ers took a pic or two of Joshua at the front of the church,

we didn't want to take any during the Easter production/service....so I will

see if she can post them here.

Sandy


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 14, 2007)

this pic is WAY too cute!!

Kris


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]That is really a great picture Devon! Thanks for sharing it![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

